# onkyo vs denon- looking for the best choice



## sticketfan

looking to replace my sony str-897 home theater receiver. last 2 sonys didnt last and now am looking at mid level onkyo and denon. the onkyo i am looking at is the onkyo tx-nr609 or the denon avr-1912. anyone with experience with either please weigh in.


----------



## dettxw

In general you'll get more features for the money with the Onkyo. The Denon is better quality. 
What's important to you and what features are you looking for?


----------



## braven

I can't comment on that particular Denon model, but we've been a Denon household for the past 6 years or so. I love their product. I've heard very good things about Onkyo stuff too though. I think you'd probably be happy with either.


----------



## hilmar2k

That's a can't lose proposition, in my book. Both are great.


----------



## CATCRAW

We have had our Onkyo for 2 years now and love it. Easy set up and no issues.


----------



## pfp

I used to be a big Denon fan but my last two receiver purchases were Onkyo. Both are great brands. You should probably be aware of this issues with many Onkyo models recently: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1339186. My last Onkyo receiver was affected by it and they did fix it. The whole thing kind of soured me on them but not enough to say I would not purchase Onkyo again.


----------



## sticketfan

that stuff doesnt sound to good with the onkyo lately... i have a 3d tv 5.1 speaker setup have bluray,directv and ps3 that use hdmi...also like the onkyo for the fact you can hook it wirelessly to the internet where as the denon you cant..


----------



## Brandon428

I've had 2 Denons,I currently have the 3311CI model. I've had Pioneer and Sony in the past. To me Denon is by far the best quality sound imho. If you do decide to get a Denon look online for a used one you can get huge discounts. I bought my 3311 for $750 when at the time of purchase it was over $1400 new in store. Onkyos are great amps but if you want the clarity you'll find in even the lower end Denons you'll have to spend a lot more for a higher end Onkyo amp. What kind of speakers do you have?


----------



## lugnutathome

Choosing the "right" brand of AV equipment is a lot like the Chevy vs Ford issue. People develop a brand loyalty and it's an emotional bond...

Choose which one has the features, appearance, price, and sound you like and become a brand {******} zealot. 

Denon has a reputation for quality but with that they add price. Onkyo has a great following and definitely has one of the best (if not the best) feature set values in a reasonably priced home AV receiver.

Spec wise the Onkyo concerns me as it's damping factor (its ability to return your speaker to a neutral stage) is low but EVERYBODY that owns one will leap at the chance to say I'm full of horsepucky "they sound GREAT". Bottom line is they are a great value, reasonably priced option in which you'll get extra bells and whistles for your money.

I'm a bit of an audio snob and am emotionally invested in my high end Yamaha receivers (RX-Z11, RX-V3900, and RX-V3800) but my systems have to perform music duty (to my standards) in addition to theater chores and I'm persnickety about my sound (within my budget level or I'd have killer tube amps and the like). 

Given the speaker sets most spousal units allow to encroach their decor motifs are compact and rely on the sub for all the real bottom end chores, the Onkyo can be very well suited for most home AV buffs and leave some coin for a spousal "peace offering" in the process.

Don "just food for thought" Bolton


----------



## Scott Kocourek

Nowdays I would only buy one that can be connected to the web, sometimes it can be the difference between fixing an issue at home, sending it out or not fixing it at all. Having said that I do have an Onkyo (couple years old) that does not connect and love it. If the next model up of the Denon can be connected, I would consier that one too.

Just my opinion, you will probably like both of them.


----------



## dpeters11

I saw in your profile that you have DirecTV. My last Onkyo had an annoying habit when I get the audio glitch, it clicked. When I got my Denon, the sound cuts out but no click.

Don't know if newer Onkyo's have the same issue, but I was glad to get rid of that one.


----------



## Innovative A/V

dpeters11 said:


> I saw in your profile that you have DirecTV. My last Onkyo had an annoying habit when I get the audio glitch, it clicked. When I got my Denon, the sound cuts out but no click.
> 
> Don't know if newer Onkyo's have the same issue, but I was glad to get rid of that one.


Thats funny.....my sat dropping out doesn't annoy me but the clicking it causes my amp to do does!!!


----------



## dpeters11

Well, I wish the audio didn't drop out, but its worse on some things than others, maybe it's partly on the channel feed. But yeah, the click was the worst part. I'm really glad I don't have that anymore.


----------



## olguy

I have the Onkyo TX-NR609 paired with Polk speakers. I am very happy with it. The 609 does not have built-in wireless. I am using a 4 port Cisco WES610 media and gaming bridge for it and a couple of other items.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Check out the Marantz SR series. Sister company of Denon.


----------



## weevil6772

Onkyo for me! Love them!


----------



## grif32

Owned a few Onkyo's and have set up a ton of them, but once I got my current Denon I will NEVER go back to Onkyo. I just think the Denon sounds so much better. My vote is go with Denon.

Only complaint is Denon's are MUCH harder to setup correctly then the Onkyo's..


----------



## MysteryMan

Sony ES fan here. That aside I'd choose Onkyo over Denon.


----------



## Carl Spock

You guys realize this is a year old thread, don't you?


----------



## Shades228

Gotta get those new post counts up.


----------



## FHSPSU67

One item I haven't seen mentioned: Denon has AUDYSSEY which makes speaker setup a breeze I have a Denon 1611.


----------



## Shades228

FHSPSU67 said:


> One item I haven't seen mentioned: Denon has AUDYSSEY which makes speaker setup a breeze I have a Denon 1611.


Audyssey is standard in most receivers now above the base model in series. There are different versions though so depending on the AVR you want to see which version is coming with it.

Audyssey is a great starting point but it's far from perfect. It's deffinately better than not changing anything and probably good enough for most people.


----------

